# Refinishing a stock with Tru-Oil



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I am refinishing a Marlin Golden 39M for my son for Christmas--which will be his first rifle--using Tru-Oil. I have never refinished a stock before, being a little intimidated and letting my dad do mine for me when needed. So far it's looking great after just two coats, though of course it will take several more before it's done. My question is how long of drying time should be allowed after the final coat before it's safe for my son to handle it? Of course he's going to want to take it outside Christmas morning and pop a few cans, but I don't want to mess up the finish.
Yes, it's awfully close to Christmas to be starting such a job, but I just recently found this little lever gun after doing a lot of searching for something within my budget, so there isn't much time to get it done.

Here are some "before" pictures, and hopefully there will be some "after" pictures soon. Since these were taken the rust has been removed and the whole gun will soon be sporting a new coat of Oxpho Blue. Hopefully it will get a professional hot blue job someday, but a cold one will have to do for now. The incorrect rear sight will be coming off and a correct used sight which arrived in the mail today will be going on. A new front hood should be here tomorrow, as well.

Let me know what you guys think. I can't wait to see the look on his face on Christmas morning!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Something to be proud of and who knows maybe it will keep on getting passed on


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It will be cherished throughout his life.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, these guns are true works of art and hopefully he will indeed pass it down. I have one identical to it that my dad gave me for a graduation gift many years ago and I don't plan on ever selling it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

When the finish does not have an odor to it any more it's cured. I'm pretty sure Tru oil is boiled linseed oil or Tung oil based (I don't recall for certain). It's mixed with some solvents and driers to thin it and help it dry quick. Dry times are pretty quick so applying coats goes fast but cure is still kinda slow. Probably measure in weeks better than days. Dry and cure times depend on humidity and temps.

The nice thing about oil is that you can finish from a dull satin to deep gloss depending on how far you want to take it. Even a few coats will well protect the wood. However, if you want a deep gloss finish you have to do a little more. There is a good web link with instructions and good info on how to refinish stocks with oil. I will try to find it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd say if you last coat went in the next few days. It's likely safe to let him take a few shots on Christmas. I just would expose it to field conditions for a little longer.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is the link
https://www.firearmsforum.com/firearms/article/3037


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you. I'm not a fan of high-gloss finishes, but rather a satin or semi-gloss. Trying to decide how many coats to apply.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never tried wet sanding with tru oil as it dries kinda fast. The articles author actually mentions that he had no success with wet sanding tru oil for the same reason, but others certainly have. I think your on the right path. Keep it simple. Light coats and should come out nice. Protected, relative smoothness, and satin looks.

When I use tru oil. To help keep things smooth I lightly buff dried coats with 0000 steel wool to move high spots and dust that may have stuck to a wet coat. After I buff I remove all debris before applying another coat. The last coat can be left with no wool buff for a satin gloss or buff there last coat with the wool to remove all shine for dull satin.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those old Marlin lever .22s are built like Swiss watches and are worthy of a fine restoration such as you are undertaking. The simple design and quick takedown have been around for well over one hundred years - and, for good reason. Carry on, LeadHead.

My Golden 39a is my go-to gun when squirrel hunting gets serious. With standard velocity ammo and a good operator, they'll compete with anything on the market.


----------



## akhntr (Oct 29, 2014)

That's awesome, can't wait to see the finished product!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The application process or the way I do it is I will apply around 6 to 7 coats over about a 3-5 day period. Then I will wet sand down to almost bear wood. Basically what you have done to that point is fill the grain of the wood. Now that the grain is filled you can start on the cover coats, these can very on how deep you want it to look. The dry time on these are a lot longer as well. I'll apply two coats and then a real light steel wool, then coat and light steel wool with every coat that follows. Keep applying till the desired finish is reached. It can be time consuming but if done right it will be smooth as glass. Best of luck, can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I'm sure other more experienced guys would have done a better job, but it is now ready as a Christmas present and I wouldn't be ashamed to keep it myself. Of course pictures don't always do justice (or reveal all flaws, for that matter), but here is the finished product. Got the replacement rear sight and front hood installed, all the gunk cleaned out of the action, rust spots further cleaned up and a few treatments of Oxpho Blue. (The dark spot on the forearm is figuration, not stain.) It hardly looks like the same gun now, and in less than a week he'll get to see it for the first time.

Can't wait.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks really good, I think you did a fine job.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome job your Son will be stoked on Christmas day. I did a muzzleloader kit back in the 80"s I heated the linseed oil on the stove and rubbed it in with cloth and a pork rib bone "wood was bare" added flame from a candle to sink it into the wood. Under normal use the oil should hold up well, then a few coats here and there will keep it shiny like a new penny.

Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Night and day from when you started. Looks great. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Merry Christmas to all of you, too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks great! I refinished the new stock on my CMP Garand to get it to the period correct shade. A fun task!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good job on the refinish project.

I'm sure your son will love the rifle no matter of what finish is on it.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to one and all.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Who wouldn't like it? Worth all the hard work and sure to be confirmed on Christmas day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pic's of pre - Christmas and post - Christmas wrapped.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Great job. Something your son can hold dear to his heart for many years.


----------

